
Osh – An enhanced, backward-compatible port of the Sixth Edition Thompson shell - of
http://v6shell.org/
======
falcor84
I tried to make sense of why one would use this, and after reading the "Why"
segment of the "Usage" page, the only reason that seems convincing is
"remembering our history". What am I missing?

